# Bishop, knight and king!



## gpgsm (Mar 8, 2010)

Three solid wood tables with turning legs and veneered chessboard!













More photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gpgsm/sets/72157623572604046/


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 8, 2010)

Bellissimo - Massimo


----------



## RAdams (Mar 8, 2010)

THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL!! How big are the squares?? 

As an AVID chess player, i was excited by the title. I have been working on turning a chess set for about the last 2 years. I think i may end up buying a duplicator one of these days. 



P.S. Not that it matters for a photo, but we are actually looking at the sides of the two chess tables on the right. The one on the left is correct, the other two are sideways.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 8, 2010)

Real nice work. Yes it is white to the right as they say an easy way to remember.


I remember one of my very first woodworking projects was a chess board built into an old wire reel. At one time long ago wire reel furniture was in. (don't laugh, it was).  I used to get the wire reels for nothing being an electrician so I got into it. Made some money doing it too. Long long time ago though.  I still have that table in my game room in my basement. I think I will take a photo because I lost any photos I had of it years ago. Has not seen much playing time because it has been a long time since I played. I loved that game. I have a set of plans for a scrollsaw table that I wanted to make but have not gotten around to it but there is still hope. It is a Dan and Ray Wilcken's plan and is fantastic.


----------



## Slyotter (Mar 8, 2010)

RAdams said:


> THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL!! How big are the squares??
> 
> As an AVID chess player, i was excited by the title. I have been working on turning a chess set for about the last 2 years. I think i may end up buying a duplicator one of these days.
> 
> ...


 

Thought you might like this article, friend of mine did a Kit chess set and did a kitless here. He explains how he made this dupicating tools as well, so might be something for you to keep costs down.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/26795

Good luck with your Chess set!

Massimo GREAT work on the tables. I would love to get around to making a chess set and table for my house. Maybe when I retire from the Navy I will have the time and space.

Jerry


----------



## KenV (Mar 8, 2010)

Neat --  (Light to the right and queen on her color -- the set up ditty from when I first learned to play at chess).


----------



## RAdams (Mar 8, 2010)

Slyotter said:


> Thought you might like this article, friend of mine did a Kit chess set and did a kitless here. He explains how he made this dupicating tools as well, so might be something for you to keep costs down.
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/26795
> 
> Good luck with your Chess set!
> ...


 
thanks for the post! I have a woodturning friend named Chris Wright also(havent talked to him in a year or two tho).... He lives in sunny California.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome work.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 8, 2010)

KenV said:


> Neat -- (Light to the right and queen on her color -- the set up ditty from when I first learned to play at chess).


 


Very good Ken that is the rest of that quote.  That rattled a few cobwebs of mine.  I knew it was in the back of the head somewhere but it has been so long so it was way back there. Great game though.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 10, 2010)

RAdams said:


> THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL!! How big are the squares??
> 
> As an AVID chess player, i was excited by the title. I have been working on turning a chess set for about the last 2 years. I think i may end up buying a duplicator one of these days.



Me too... I'm not much of a chess player, but love chess sets... plan to do one soon... I was thinking..."alright, another chess set to look at" from your title 

Very nice table too...


----------



## gpgsm (Mar 15, 2010)

RAdams:  the  squares are 4cm x 4cm (the correct size was 5.5 cm x 5.5 cm but for me  they are too big).

  Now I need to make a chess set and  after I need to learn to play with.

Thanks to everyone for the comments, I'm glad you like  it.
 Massimo


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 6, 2010)

I have been looking at an ivory set at an antique shop that I do repairs for I was thinking about carving the matching pieces from some ebony but it would be so much work and money. They ivory pieces do look amazing though even if they are several hundred. I used to play all the time until one of my friends joind the Air force


----------



## elody21 (Apr 17, 2010)

Massimo,
Such beautiful work. I can't wait to see the chess set to go with the table. I have had a set started for about 5 years. Some day I'll get it done! Alice


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice I built one for my grandson a few years ago.  Not into a table though.


----------

